# Happened to run into this video, got a good laugh.



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

So I was talking to my dad about my future plans. Eventually the conversation turned to the dogs, because their neighbor loses chickens and I mentioned I want to avoid that sort of problem altogether with some four legged help. They know of Pyrs, because there is one in their area. They don't know what he does, they just hear him barking in the distance at night. Anyway. I was showing them videos and ran into this one.

If you're short on time, skip ahead to the one minute mark for the amusing part, after the younger Karakachan loses the tug of war.

[YOUTUBE]ogdMOwk1QHc[/YOUTUBE]


----------

